# When to Change the oil in a Cruze Diesel



## Cruze2.0TD (Feb 12, 2014)

When do you guys think the first oil change should be in a Cruze diesel and when should every change after that be? The owners manual says 12,000 km's, but that seems like a long time to run oil for. I was thinking more like every 7,500 km's.


----------



## VtTD (Nov 5, 2013)

There's an indicator in the DIC that should keep track of oil life percent left for you. Some here, including myself, noticed the indicator started well below 100% when the car was new, probably because it was sitting for a while. I let mine down to about 5-10% then brought it in to be changed for the first time. It was about 6000 miles, but mine also started at something like 68%. The past few cars I've had I've done 7500ish miles between changes, but I was running synthetic Mobil 1. At least for the free maintenance period I'll just stick with the DIC indicator. After that, not sure what I'll do.


----------



## Cruze2.0TD (Feb 12, 2014)

VtTD said:


> There's an indicator in the DIC that should keep track of oil life percent left for you. Some here, including myself, noticed the indicator started well below 100% when the car was new, probably because it was sitting for a while. I let mine down to about 5-10% then brought it in to be changed for the first time. It was about 6000 miles, but mine also started at something like 68%. The past few cars I've had I've done 7500ish miles between changes, but I was running synthetic Mobil 1. At least for the free maintenance period I'll just stick with the DIC indicator. After that, not sure what I'll do.


I noticed that as well with the indicator. Mine started even lower. Like 60% I think. I'll be interested to see how often other people are changing the oil.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I did the Ffirst 4 free changes at 6000 mile intervals so I could take advantage of all of them. Then every 7500 or 6 months should line up with what the DIC tells you to do. This will keep you safe and in the parameters of your warranty, no problem.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Cruze2.0TD said:


> When do you guys think the first oil change should be in a Cruze diesel and when should every change after that be? The owners manual says 12,000 km's, but that seems like a long time to run oil for. I was thinking more like every 7,500 km's.


7500 kms based on what?


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

My first dealer oil change came at 6,300 miles (DIC read 8%). I've been running Mobil 1 ESP 5W30 (full synthetic) ever since (I'm on my second round). I plan on going with 7,500 - 8,000 mile change intervals. Going off the DIC, that should put me somewhere around 4-6%. I'm good with that.


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

I just had my first one done last week at 5,500 miles. The DIC was at about 98% when I bought it (the car was less than two weeks old from it's build date-took delivery the day they got it on the lot), and it was about 25% when I had it changed. We drove probably 70/30 hwy/city during that time.

I plan on changing mine about every 5-6,000 miles or 20% on the DIC, whichever comes first. Minnesota requires B5 and soon B10 fuel during the summer months, so I'm at higher risk for oil dilution than some.


----------



## Cruze2.0TD (Feb 12, 2014)

boraz said:


> 7500 kms based on what?


Being OCD and wanting to make sure the oil is change much sooner than later haha.


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

Call me crazy but I think this car can go 10,000 miles between oil changes. The oil is so expensive you should get your money's worth.


----------



## Cruze2.0TD (Feb 12, 2014)

PanJet said:


> I just had my first one done last week at 5,500 miles. The DIC was at about 98% when I bought it (the car was less than two weeks old from it's build date-took delivery the day they got it on the lot), and it was about 25% when I had it changed. We drove probably 70/30 hwy/city during that time.
> 
> I plan on changing mine about every 5-6,000 miles or 20% on the DIC, whichever comes first. Minnesota requires B5 and soon B10 fuel during the summer months, so I'm at higher risk for oil dilution than some.


I think this sounds good. I will do my first change around 8,000 km's (~5,000 miles) and then after that just watch the DIC. I don't drive a lot so I may just go with once every six months as well. I'll probably put less than 20,000 km's a year on the car (~12,500 miles), so two oil changes a year would probably be good. That way I can take full advantage of the 2 years free maintenance as well.


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

Scott M. said:


> Call me crazy but I think this car can go 10,000 miles between oil changes. The oil is so expensive you should get your money's worth.


That's probably true, but I think the level of bio you use (whether by choice or not) has a lot to do with it. If you can get B0 or B2 in your area, I'd be very comfortable going the full 7,500 miles or more on a change, but with B5 or higher, I'd be much more cautious due to inevitable oil dilution.

I read somewhere (maybe XR told us?, maybe not) that with a good synthetic, this engine should easily go 10k, but bio is a big limiting factor that may have played into GM being more conservative than it needs to with the DIC since the engine is supposed to handle up to B20.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Used oil analysis is the only way to know anything. Period. Bio wash down in our motors is less of a problem then VW's because regen fuel injection happens outside of the cylinder not a last injection in it which causes a lot of the rising oil level issue. Even so, VW's regularly go 10,000 plus miles running combinations of bio. I'm not particularly worried about it, but like I said if worried do a simple used oil analysis and you'll know exactly there and then if it's something even worth worrying about in the future

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

I'm going 7,500mi intervals to follow the manual for the first 100k then going as long as possible after that with uoa as my basis...

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

KpaxFAQ said:


> Used oil analysis is the only way to know anything. Period. Bio wash down in our motors is less of a problem then VW's because regen fuel injection happens outside of the cylinder not a last injection in it which causes a lot of the rising oil level issue. Even so, VW's regularly go 10,000 plus miles running combinations of bio. I'm not particularly worried about it, but like I said if worried do a simple used oil analysis and you'll know exactly there and then if it's something even worth worrying about in the future
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


As I recall, VW issued a bulletin to owners in states where higher than B5 is mandated saying they needed to change oil every 5,000 miles to compensate.

Also, where did you get the idea that our engines have regen fuel injection outside the cylinder? From what I understand, our engines most certainly use a post-combustion injection _inside_ the cylinder.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

PanJet said:


> As I recall, VW issued a bulletin to owners in states where higher than B5 is mandated saying they needed to change oil every 5,000 miles to compensate.
> 
> Also, where did you get the idea that our engines have regen fuel injection outside the cylinder? From what I understand, our engines most certainly use a post-combustion injection _inside_ the cylinder.


youre confusing EGR with DPF


----------



## minsik (Oct 24, 2013)

Holden SRi-V, 6111km in 3 months. Just changed the oil+filter, rotated tyres and TRIED to get a Mylink update (advised available by Customer support).

Considering the first "service" is a check and tighten and not the old fashioned replace the special run in oil which in new engines was normal, I decided to get the oil done, as prevention is allways better than cure. Normal interval here is 9 months and 15000km so figured about 50% of that was good. 
Unfortunately fixed price service only extends to the regular services, so it was relativly speaking expensive, but again I would rather prevent than cure anyday.

Side issue. 
2 days wasted, 
Day 1=oil and tyres done but after several hours found that dealer internet was down so no Mylink update. At least comfy lounge and lots of free coffee 
Day2=2 hours to find out no update available, even though customer support advise there is. Several phone tag phone calls later and it appears the dealer is getting training on how to do updates! Not exactly what you want to hear re your cars technology but I suppose they will work through it!

Tinting applied, but it's raining in Sydney so no pictures yet!


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

boraz said:


> youre confusing EGR with DPF


No, I'm not. EGR has nothing to do with the discussion.

During a DPF regen, raw fuel is introduced into the exhaust to help burn off the particulate matter in the DPF. There are two ways fuel is introduced into the exhaust: 1) A post-combustion injection of fuel during the exhaust stroke of the piston, and 2) an additional fuel injector directly into the exhaust. Most diesel engines have employed the first method with the exception of some newer engines like the latest Dmax trucks which actually have a separate injector into the DPF.

The problem with biodiesel comes when you introduce raw fuel into the cylinder _after_ the combustion cycle. Regular petro diesel will vaporize, but biodiesel does not vaporize as easily as petro diesel. The result is some of the biodiesel sticks to the cylinder walls and gets past the rings and ultimately into the oil causing oil dilution. This is the cylinder "wash" that was mentioned earlier.

With an additional injector, this issue becomes moot, but our engines do not have an additional injector but rather employ a post-combustion injection during a DPF regen. Therefore, use of biodiesel can result in oil dilution hence the _possible_ need for more frequent oil changes.

Ultimately Kpax is right and an oil analysis will show best. If you have a lot of start/stop short distance driving, you will get oil dilution faster (more soot, more frequent DPF regens=faster oil dilution).


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

PanJet said:


> No, I'm not. EGR has nothing to do with the discussion.
> 
> During a DPF regen, raw fuel is introduced into the exhaust to help burn off the particulate matter in the DPF. There are two ways fuel is introduced into the exhaust: 1) A post-combustion injection of fuel during the exhaust stroke of the piston, and 2) an additional fuel injector directly into the exhaust. Most diesel engines have employed the first method with the exception of some newer engines like the latest Dmax trucks which actually have a separate injector into the DPF.
> 
> ...


First Drive - 2014 Chevy Cruze Clean Turbodiesel - Diesel Power Magazine



> Unlike the LML Duramax, however, no downstream hydrocarbon injection (HCI) exists (where an extra injector would introduce fuel into the exhaust aftertreatment system). This means additional fuel needed during regeneration cycles is injected in-cylinder, on the exhaust stroke.
> 
> Read more: First Drive - 2014 Chevy Cruze Clean Turbodiesel - Diesel Power Magazine


correct, i misunderstood you.


----------



## titanman2789 (Oct 27, 2013)

I did my first oil change at around 2500 miles. Then my next one at 7500 miles. My DIC said oil life was down under 20% at the 2nd change. Maybe that was because I did a road trip that took ~17 hours one way and drove 80 mph most of the way. From what I've heard, AC Delco is not the best of oils. I probably won't try to go the full 7500 miles between oil changes until I get a better oil in it. But while it's free I'm going to use the dealer's stuff

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

PanJet said:


> No, I'm not. EGR has nothing to do with the discussion.
> 
> During a DPF regen, raw fuel is introduced into the exhaust to help burn off the particulate matter in the DPF. There are two ways fuel is introduced into the exhaust: 1) A post-combustion injection of fuel during the exhaust stroke of the piston, and 2) an additional fuel injector directly into the exhaust. Most diesel engines have employed the first method with the exception of some newer engines like the latest Dmax trucks which actually have a separate injector into the DPF.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the correction! I was positive our engine utilized post injection as in outside the cylinder which is why you can do B20. Clearly I was mistaken.


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

KpaxFAQ said:


> Thanks for the correction! I was positive our engine utilized post injection as in outside the cylinder which is why you can do B20. Clearly I was mistaken.


No worries; you just had me hopeful for a minute there! I had looked myself for an injection point before the DPF and then reading the article a while ago that boraz posted (thanks, boraz, I knew I read that somewhere) confirmed it.

I am no expert on VWs or how all the systems works, but I believe I also read somewhere that the VW's lack of an SCR (DEF) system required them to burn the DPF roughly twice as often as the CTD since no SCR requires more use of EGR to reduce NOx resulting in much more soot. Burning the DPF more often results in higher potential for oil dilution. Perhaps this is why VW gave in and went with an SCR with their new diesel.

In that respect, EGR does have an indirect effect here, so it does play into the discussion somewhat. My apologies, boraz.

Again, that's all just stuff I've read here and there on forums, so I could be completely wrong.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

PanJet said:


> No worries; you just had me hopeful for a minute there! I had looked myself for an injection point before the DPF and then reading the article a while ago that boraz posted (thanks, boraz, I knew I read that somewhere) confirmed it.
> 
> I am no expert on VWs or how all the systems works, but I believe I also read somewhere that the VW's lack of an SCR (DEF) system required them to burn the DPF roughly twice as often as the CTD since no SCR requires more use of EGR to reduce NOx resulting in much more soot. Burning the DPF more often results in higher potential for oil dilution. Perhaps this is why VW gave in and went with an SCR with their new diesel.
> 
> ...


yes it does run more. No urea means the motor is running richer which means more particulate matter. Richer burn means less NOx, urea injection allows you to run a diesel where it loves, as lean as possible.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

10K and more is just fine...


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

diesel said:


> 10K and more is just fine...


That reports looks pretty good.

What level of bio do you use (if any)?


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I don't recall seeing any bio notifications on any of the pumps I use, so I would assume it's just whatever each state uses. I mostly fill up in Ohio, PA, WV.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

diesel said:


> 10K and more is just fine...


Can we get this report up with the others Xtreme has on his thread?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

diesel said:


> 10K and more is just fine...


That is a 15k mile oil right there. 20k and maybe more with bypass filtration and a filter change. Very good. Viscosity held, additives held, and wear metals are not concerning. An oil with some anti-wear additives would have kept those a bit lower. Get the next report with Oil Analyzers so you can see TAN as well.

I'll post it when I get home.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------

